# Pixel Mator Pro



## Jo_ (10 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour à tous !

J’ai acheté il y a un moment pixel mator Pro sur mon macbookpro , je viens de m’acheter un iPad Air 4 et je m’étonne de ne pas voir cette application. 

Elle n’existe pas sur iPad ? 

Quel logiciel de retouche photo sur iPad Air je pourrais avoir qui ressemblerai à Photoshop ? 

( pas : j’ai déjà souscrit à un abonnement pendant plusieurs année à Photoshop qui finalement revient à beaucoup plus cher que si l’on achetait le logiciel ). 

J’aurai aimé faire toutes les retouches sur l’iPad air avec le pencil 2.

Que le conseillez vous ?
Puis je revendre mon numéro de série pour la version Mac de Pixelmator pro du coup l? Merci !


----------



## maxou56 (11 Juillet 2021)

Jo_ a dit:


> Elle n’existe pas sur iPad ?


Bonjour,
Il y a Pixelmator sur iPad (pas testé, quelles différences vs Pixelmator ou Pixelmator Pro sur Mac ??)








						‎Pixelmator
					

‎Pixelmator pour iPad est un puissant éditeur d'image qui offre tout ce dont vous avez besoin pour créer, éditer et améliorer vos images. L'appli vous permet  de passer de façon complètement transparente du Mac à l'iPad. Et même de travailler sans aucun effort avec les gens qui utilisent Adobe...



					apps.apple.com
				











						Pixelmator for iOS
					

Pixelmator for iOS is a full-featured image editor that gives you everything you need to create, edit, and enhance images on the go. It lets you work seamlessly between your Mac, iPad, and iPhone and even work effortlessly with people who use Adobe Photoshop.




					www.pixelmator.com
				



Il y a aussi Pixelmator Photo:








						Aperçu de Pixelmator Photo, maintenant disponible sur l’iPad [MàJ]
					

Comme prévu, Pixelmator Photo est disponible sur l’App Store pour 5,49 €. Cette nouvelle app nécessite iOS 11 au minimum et un iPad suffisamment puissant pour gérer ses fonctions d’édition alimentées par l’intelligence artificielle1. Précisons d’emblée que cette app vient compléter Pixelmator...




					www.igen.fr


----------



## Jo_ (11 Juillet 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il y a Pixelmator sur iPad (pas testé, quelles différences vs Pixelmator ou Pixelmator Pro sur Mac ??)
> 
> 
> ...


Hello , j’ai déjà testé cette application mais qui n’a pas les mêmes fonctionnalités que sur version ordinateur. Comme par exemple l’assemblage de calque pour constituer un dodge and burn. Je pense revendre ce logiciel si ça intéresse quelqu’un.


----------

